# Slingshot fishing



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Was finally able to get it on camera.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Good shooting, bluegill would be fun it better yet tilapia


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We can't shoot blue gills here it's under game fish but tilapia would be fun


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> We can't shoot blue gills here it's under game fish but tilapia would be fun


Awh, bummer, here it's 50 a day no size limit by any means, tilapia as I have heard figured hard along with being a table fish


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wear polarized sunglasses to break that surface glare .


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Wish I could do this in South Florida, but it falls under "spear fishing" and is therefore a no-go.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You can do it in South FLA you can shoot the same fish that you can bow fish for


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Last I checked bowfishing and anything like it were considered "spear fishing" and not allowed down here. Maybe it changed? Gotta look into it..


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go! Nice shootn!!


----------



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

Interesting, i like it 

Gửi từ ASUS_Z00AD của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------

